# snow on the prairie!



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

We are buried in the stuff this year, and I read somewheres on the interwebs that this honey is poisonous? How much/any truth is there to this?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
What plant are you talking about?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Snow on the prairie!


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Ask Ross he will know.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

A honey producer south of here lists Snow-on-the-Prairie (_Euphorbia bicolor_) as one of many pollen producing wildflowers in the area.

Walt


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Samuel Noble Foundation in southern Okla near Ardmore has a weed, forb and grass identification website. We have a weed that fits most of your discription, I looked it up on their site. What we have looks like "Snow on the Mountain" to me in their pictures. Their identification charts address is:

http://www.noble.org/webapps/plantimagegallery/


----------

